# Phew



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You know you have issues with addiction if that outage made you OCD-like clicking on the forum till it would work again.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry! It was down much longer than i thought it would be! i was thinking it would be a few hours and it ended up being a full day!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for working so diligently! ...and sorry about the 899,965,785,321,333 clicks trying to get in







... I'm all better now- I swear!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Ill be over the D Ts soon glad its back


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

How to make grown men cry ...


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Ooop gues I'm not the only one trying to get in 50000 times=)
I am now using my Iphone and I must say it looks great! Fast working and nice looking!

Great job


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> How to make grown men cry ...


I was NOT!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the new version, however it doesn't allow me to see clickable links on my phone. I have a Palm Pre with Sprint. I plan on getting the HTC EVO, but that won't be for a few months. Not sure if it's different or not.

One Question - Is there still going to be Ad Banners available? I don't see any right now.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Embedded youtube player! Woo-hoo!

This is well worth the million clicks I tried when the site was down...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Jim Harris said:


> I like the new version, however it doesn't allow me to see clickable links on my phone. I have a Palm Pre with Sprint. I plan on getting the HTC EVO, but that won't be for a few months. Not sure if it's different or not.
> 
> One Question - Is there still going to be Ad Banners available? I don't see any right now.


I'm asking some of the same questions Jim! I payed the vendors fee and don't see anyway to put my banner ads back up.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Jim Harris said:


> I like the new version, however it doesn't allow me to see clickable links on my phone. I have a Palm Pre with Sprint. I plan on getting the HTC EVO, but that won't be for a few months. Not sure if it's different or not.
> 
> One Question - Is there still going to be Ad Banners available? I don't see any right now.


I'm asking some of the same questions Jim! I payed the vendors fee and don't see anyway to put my banner ads back up.









UPDATE: This just in from Aaron...."I am working on that as we speak. i hope to have it back up today. sorry about that! my old banner program would not work with the new software."
Things are looking up!!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I see banners already.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, I have the banners working now!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was in Eastport Maine with no Internet of any kind. What changes were made? Everything looks the same to me.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> I was in Eastport Maine with no Internet of any kind. What changes were made? Everything looks the same to me.


The skin on the site is the same, but there were quite a few enhancements:

*New Chat Engine*:
Site now has a better chat engine on it to replace the Chat Box.

*Revamped Search:*
The new release features a completely revamped search engine, making it easier to find content within the site. It's now easier to search individual applications, and each application has custom filters available to find precisely the material you're looking for. Finally, there's a brand new contextual search box in the global header. Specify which type of content to find, and search inside individual topics or forums easily.

*Centralized Notifications:*
The new release introduces a brand new centralized notifications system. Notifications have been available in the past for several events (topic subscriptions, etc.), but they used disparate generation systems. The new notifications system provides consistent, central management of notifications, as well as several new events that can send notifications (such as 'someone quoted my post'). Notification options are now managed in a single interface in the UserCP.

*Status Updates:*
Status updates have had several big improvements. Most notably, members can now comment directly on each others' statuses. We've also added a new Community Statuses page, allowing all member statuses to be viewed and commented on at once. Member profiles have been updated with a new tab to show a history of that user's status updates, as well as an overview of comments they've given on other status updates. Finally, Facebook and Twitter status integration means you can bring your external statuses into the site, and vice-versa.

*Content Sharing Tools:*
The new version features brand new content sharing tools, letting you share community content across the internet. We include support for all the major social networking and new aggregation services, and with Facebook and Twitter you don't even need to leave the site. We've also included a new sidebar block which shows the most shared content in your community.

*Topic Preview:*
Click the new topic preview icon in the topic listing or search results views, and see the first and latest posts without leaving the page.

*Profile Customization:*
Members can now choose an image to be their profile background. You can even automatically have your Twitter background imported to use instead!

*New iPhone/iPad Application:*
Members can now access the site from their phone...free of charge!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Aaron you are the man for providing such an awesome site. I appreciate it as I am sure many others do as well.

p.s. When I click on a banner ad I get an error still.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What error do you get when you click on a banner?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I get:



> *An Error Occurred*
> Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> 
> Error: You do not have permission to access the iAdvertisement System.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I get:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get a similar message when attempting to access the gallery. Although I don't know if I ever was able to access it before- never tried.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I receive the same error ZDP posted above.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, the banner should work now. Can you try again for me?

Thanks,


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Is anyone else having trouble accessing the Gallery? I cannot find any problems with the access listings.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Is anyone else having trouble accessing the Gallery? I cannot find any problems with the access listings.




I can see other member's gallery pics now- I couldn't the past few days. 
I'm not allowed to create one.
I would select a "category" but the drop down box is grayed out and can not choose one. 
Not a big deal to me really - kinda wonder why I can't though?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like the permissions table is a bit screwy. At least we can post!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Looks like the permissions table is a bit screwy. At least we can post!


Yupper and the search works *much* better! 
I'm not complaining but trying to help point out possible issues... now back to Mo'skeeter killing


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I really like the new PDA interface; not only can I do a New Content search, I can reply to Personal Conversations.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I really like the new PDA interface; not only can I do a New Content search, I can reply to Personal Conversations.


Awesome! Had not tried the mobile/pda yet- with the previous software it was quite a chore keeping up.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Banner ads work. Thanks Aaron!


----------

